# What Color of Silkie



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

She was so hard to get a photo of! What color will she be?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

grey ? ....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Blue.

........


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! I wasn't sure between black or blue.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Cute little blue, kinda looks like a roo???

VIVI


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd say splash.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

VIVI said:


> Cute little blue, kinda looks like a roo???
> 
> VIVI


Really? Why so? I'm going to get a mate for him/her tomorrow. I was thinking she was a pullet!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> I'd say splash.


That would be cool. Time will tell!


----------

